# Console Question



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

I own a 1999 Altima SE Automatic. My console doesn't light up anymore where my shifter is (PRND21). I went into Nissan near my house and they told me that they didn't have a part number for it! I was like OK Whatever.

Anyway, the stupid people at the dealer told me to get the bulb out and show it to them so they can match it up and order me a new one.

My question is, how do I open the console and get to the bulb??

One other thing, the window controls on my driver door don't light up. I think when I first got the car that the AUTO button lit up at night but now it doesn't. I told them about it at Nissan and they said they didn't know if it was a bulb or a wire and they told me I would have to bring the car in for service for a "checkup".


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

There's like 5 screws on that console. Just take em out then lift it up


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## hitch (May 20, 2007)

How did u get to the light in the shift panel? Do u have to remove the whole center console (cup holder assembly and all)?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

hitch said:


> How did u get to the light in the shift panel? Do u have to remove the whole center console (cup holder assembly and all)?



Yeah but its really easy there are just a few phillips screws on both sides of the console then it lifts up - a cinch.


----------



## hitch (May 20, 2007)

I finally switched the bulb this weekend, it was fairly simple. I think I might put the blue lights though, lol. So I guess I'll be doing it all over again.


----------

